# Help picking a fogger



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

(I've been scouring the fogger threads but couldn't find an answer......so sorry if this or a similar question has been asked a million times.)

I'm looking to buy an inexpesive fogger. I'm looking for one that has an automatic timer so I don't have to press a dang button every time I want it to spit fog. I found online that they make timers for certien Chauvet models. I'm wondering what y'all would recomend.
Are there any foggers that already have a timer built in, but is fairly cheap, or should I go with a fogger then buy the timer......or none of the above????


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The fogger we bought years ago from either Spencer's or Spirit Halloween has a built-in timer, so it's likely you can still buy such an item. It's a 700W, Model FX-A fog machine, timer controlled (basically a house brand). We paid about $40 for it, so we've certainly gotten our money's worth out of it


----------

